# Video audio stream to another building



## sarahsliefie (Nov 3, 2011)

we are looking at streaming a video and audio feed to another building where we can have groups live translate the services.
we had an old camera with a fire wire feed into windows media encoder then we could call up the IP address. this worked OK tell the audio jack died on the camera and we could no longer feed audio from the mixer. I am looking at getting an IP camera with a zoom and audio in, but I am not sure what the quality will be and what issues I will run into on the schools network. I have thought about getting a web cam with a zoom and doing skype or Google Hangout but I am not sure of that quality too.

what have you done and do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 3, 2011)

It would be helpful for us if you could explain a little bit more on your live translation aspect...
Is the translation going to be fed back to people in the room or is it a situation whereby the time delays is less critical?
You could lose several seconds in encoding to IP depending on how it's done and this may or may not be an issue...

There is a wide range of IP cameras ranging from pretty pathetic resolution to reasonably good resolution (into the megapixels...) For the most part, you get what you pay for...


----------



## cpf (Nov 3, 2011)

A simple IP security camera would give you the same IP-based idea for cheap. Video quality will depend on how much money you're willing to spend: look for good ISO performance and a low F-stop. I wouldn't use a consumer app type thing, you're at the mercy of their servers, plus it'll be lower quality than a direct IP connection.


----------



## sarahsliefie (Nov 3, 2011)

I do not care about the delay it is just for the people in that room. I just need reliable sound with an ok picture.


----------



## NicktheEvil (Nov 3, 2011)

You could try using quicktime broadcaster. it should be able to pull the video from any source and put it over the internet.


----------



## museav (Nov 4, 2011)

Another thing to consider is that while any distribution outside the space may get into broadcast rights, streaming over the Internet potentially makes the content available to multiple parties and at remote locations and thus it is generally considered broadcasting and gets into different rights than performance rights. Broadcasting and recording are also not covered under the religious service exemption in US copyright law. This is one reason why many churches with satellite campuses will broadcast the sermon or message but perform music, show videos, etc. independently at each site. So that may be one aspect you want to look into further.


----------

